# calibrate and or advice on a new 2 probe thermometer bluetooth or wifi



## sandyut (May 14, 2021)

looks like my Rec Tec probes might be failing.  one is definitely reading high.  I reached out to them to see if they have any advice on how to calibrate...but looking at other options.

Looks like they can be calibrated.  what is the best way to do this?

Or shopping

is a wifi thermometer needed or is bluetooth enough?
Any suggestions on a replacement would be appeciated.
I do love thermoworks but their wifi thermo is too spendy :(
what has your experiences been with various thermometers?

I mostly want to be able to accurately rad the temp on my phone and set alarms.

thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2021)

I quit using the RecTec ones.  About ruined a turkey breast because of no notification.  I have all the Ink Bird ones.  My favorite is the Wifi since you can monitor away from home but they all work well and have great distance.  

 Inkbirdbbq
 just had a sale but probably have another coming.


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2021)

Good to know.  Thanks Brian.  It nice to know im not alone.  mine RT ones are kind close but thats about all.  I think its time to get a new one separate from the smoker.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 14, 2021)

If you go the route of replacement thermometer I’d recommend inkbird. Site sponsor and always have good deals. Shoot them a message and see what deals they have now. I have pretty much all of their products. Thermometers, instant read thermometer, vacuum sealer and sous vide and all there stuff is good quality and thermometers are spot on


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2021)

I have the inkbird 4 probe  blue tooth . I use it over my TP-20 and TP-08 . 
I don't leave the smokers run while I'm gone , so I didn't need wi fi .


----------



## normanaj (May 14, 2021)

The ThermoPro units are solid and they too are a site sponsor.


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2021)

normanaj said:


> The ThermoPro units are solid and they too are a site sponsor.


I agree . 
Love the TP-08 with the WSM .


----------



## normanaj (May 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Love the TP-08 with the WSM .



I've had my TP-08 going on almost 6yrs now and its never failed me yet.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 14, 2021)

I've got the TP08, used it for years.  Then got the Inkbird 6 probe bluetooth a while ago and love it.  It's always consistent.  I also have the Thermopro Instant Read to double check when things are near finished.  Every time I have doubts about the Inkbird's accuracy, I double check with the Thermopro Instant read and it is always spot on.  Also have the Inkbird Vac Sealer and that works great too.


----------



## bill1 (May 14, 2021)

Bluetooth is spotty past 20' so if you can't even go to your front yard, I don't really consider them "remote".  I've been buying the El Cheapos whose wireless technology are like toy walkie-talkies but they're certainly fine for my modest estate.  One in the meat, one in the cooker, both set to beep at max temps of concern.  Plus I keep a few more $7 Ikea "Fantast" thermometers taking various other meat readings but tethered to the cooker.  Data-rich environment indeed.


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2021)

Well I emailed Rec Tec Support this morning after my rough start and they sent me the calibration video AND two new probes!!  I think I will test both my old and new as they recommend and see what I get before making a purchase.


----------



## bill1 (May 14, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Well I emailed Rec Tec Support this morning after my rough start and they sent me the calibration video AND two new probes!!  I think I will test both my old and new as they recommend and see what I get before making a purchase.


We'll be looking forward to your data .  Please share!  
I suspect the cal methods are ice water with a generous supply of ice and a vigorously boiling pan of water.  If it's something else,  I'd love to hear what they recommend as well.


----------



## Mike's Meat (May 15, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Well I emailed Rec Tec Support this morning after my rough start and they sent me the calibration video AND two new probes!!  I think I will test both my old and new as they recommend and see what I get before making a purchase.


I was having problems with my probes so i called recteq and they sent me a new controller because i had the old one that didn't allow you to calibrate the probes.  Put the new controller in and calibrated and I'm good to go. I followed the video on you tube also.  Great customer service.


----------



## AllenRR (May 15, 2021)

I use a Thermopro. It works just fine for me. It has an alarm when the meat gets to temp. It was less than 20 bucks. I could have multiple ones for what some probes cost. I like it because it is magnetic. I just put it on the door and it stays.


----------

